# Duprasi info needed



## Pollypocket2011 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a question-can you help me? :confused1:
I am interested in Duprasi and before purchasing an exotic rodent I am researching as much as I can....I have already read a lot on these creatures but the thing that is confusing me is how many types of Duprasi are out there? I have seen posts and documents naming Egyptian and Algerian, but what are the difference between these sub-species? Can you tell me if there are any other sub-species/mutations or hybrids?
I would be very grateful for any advice you can provide.

Thanks
Polly


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've only heard about Eygptian and Algerian myself. I fostered what I believe was an Egyptian, from what I can tell the Algerian has a smoother, less scruffy coat and wider head. I also seem to remember reading that Eygptian's have a better temperament - but I've just been looking and can't find where that was stated.

The best thing to remember with these guys is that if you are expecting the personality of a gerbil that you'll be disappointed - but if you are a hamster person, and you do want something that is more content to just sit on your hand and be stroked - then you'll love them 

I've got a little video here of my foster guy George the foster Duprasi, fat-tailed gerbil (exotic rodent pet) - YouTube

Oh and I was just going to point you at the EKF forums but you are a few minutes ahead of me :lol:


----------



## Pollypocket2011 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you very much:thumbup:


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi
I breed duprasi since 1 year. I breed the algerian line of duprasi. Idk if the look much different. I read that the Eygptian do have more grey fur and the should be more agressive. At the moment I keep 5 duprasi. One couple of a boy and a girl and one couple of two girls and one boy. 
They are little bit difficult cause of there social. Never take 2 male ones better two girls. Minimum size of housing should be 0,5 qm, with less space they are getting very agressiv to their mate :-/
And waht they need is much alive insects for food (by 80 %)


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Duprasi (called Monty) and he's the most wonderful creature. Quite a little character. He enjoys being handled and loves to run in his wheel and his ball. Unlike other rodents, he does not smell at all but he poos a lot but only on one layer of his gerbilarium. I hoover out the poo and do a wipe down each day and do a full clean (even though he never smells) every 2 weeks. When he is looking greasy I put a bowl of chinchilla sand in with him.


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

But Duprasi are very social mices , they never do life alone.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Felixteteddys said:


> But Duprasi are very social mices , they never do life alone.


I have been advised to keep him alone.


----------



## Pollypocket2011 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes I have read that you should house them alone, once they reach sexual maturity. Please correct me if I am wrong! :confused1:
Cuddypuppy-Monty sounds amazing, have you got any pics?
Felixteteddys your picture is brilliant and thank you for your reply. Every little bit of info is extremely helpful....
If you have any further tips please don't hesitate to share, I love reading about Duprasi :thumbup:
Thank you also to Crittery for answering my question :thumbup:

Thanks you all for your replies 
Polly x


----------



## Felixteteddys (Oct 30, 2011)

If duprasi do have enough space you can keep them as a couple !
They are really social like other mices but they need much space.
Most of people keep them alone of less space but thats no option , than its beeter to keep other mices! At the moment I have a group of 1.1 and 1.2 Duprasi on the spaceof 120 x 60 cm and 100 x 50 cm. Also importent are alive insects, otherwise they will eat their mate










This is the housing of our duprasi. The Top one is for daddy while they do have babys!


----------



## Pollypocket2011 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow your Duprasi look amazing! they look so happy and healthy!
Great set up too :thumbup:


----------



## paulakim (Sep 3, 2012)

the duprasi is not a colony animal and live alone in the wild only coming together to mate, they do not need the company of others, some people have housed males together with no problem in a large set-up, but some have found that once they reach maturity they have stared to fight and have to be separated, females should not be housed together as there more likely to fight and even male/females should not be housed together. also they are not mice related but a member of the gerbil family.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Felixteteddys said:


> Also importent are alive insects, otherwise they will eat their mate


This bit worries me. A lot. I presume you know this from experience, after all.
Old thread, yes, but something which worries me nonetheless.


----------

